# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  بقايا الطعام والشراب

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال: ما حكم سكب الشاي والقهوة في المجاري؟ وإذا انتهت صلاحية اللبن هل يجوز رميه مع النفايات؟


الجواب :

الحمد لله

لا ينبغي إلقاء بقايا الأطعمة والأشربة التي يمكن الاستفادة منها في مجاري المياه ، ولا وضعها مع القمامة والقاذورات .

جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (22/341) :
"يجب حفظ الطعام الباقي للمرة الثانية ،
أو إطعامه المحتاجين ،
فإن لم يوجدوا فالحيوانات ،
ولو بعد تجفيفه لمن يتيسر له ذلك" انتهى .


وقال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله: "أما الخبز واللحوم وأنواع الأطعمة فلا يجوز طرحها في البيارات ، بل يجب دفعها إلى من يحتاج إليها ، أو وضعها في مكان بارز لا يمتهن ، رجاء أن يأخذها من يحتاجها إلى دوابه أو يأكلها بعض الدواب والطيور .

ولا يجوز وضعها في القمامة ولا في المواضع القذرة ولا في الطريق ؛ لما في ذلك من الامتهان لها ، ولما في وضعها في الطريق من الامتهان وإيذاء من يسلك الطريق" . انتهى "فتاوى إسلامية" (3/ 633) .


وقال الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله : "لا يجوز إلقاء شيء من الطعام في المحلات القذرة والمحلات النجسة كالحمامات ؛ لأن هذا فيه إهدار وإساءة إلى النعمة وعدم شكر الله .

وقد وجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تمرة في الطريق ، وقال : (لولا أني أخشى أن تكون من الصدقة؛ لأكلتها) رواه البخاري في صحيحه ... ، وأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم الآكل بلعق أصابعه قبل أن يغسلها أو يمسحها بالمنديل ، وأمر بأخذ اللقمة إذا سقطت وإماطة ما عليها وأكلها .

فدل هذا على أنه لا يجوز إلقاء شيء من الطعام أو من التمر أو من المأكولات في المحلات القذرة والنجسة ، بل النعم تصان وتحترم ويحتفظ بها ؛ لأن ذلك من شكرها ؛ ولأن هذه النعم ربما يأتي من يحتاجها ويأكلها ، ولو من البهائم ؛ فإلقاؤها في المزابل لا يجوز ..." . انتهى "المنتقى من فتاوى الفوزان" (63/11) .

وأما الأطعمة الفاسدة أو التي انتهت صلاحيتها ، والمشروبات التي لا يمكن الاستفادة منها كبقايا الشاي والقهوة ، فلا حرج من إلقائها مع القمامة أو في مجاري المياه .

وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ما حكم رمي التلاميذ بقايا طعامهم وشرابهم في القمامة؟

فأجاب : "أما ما لا يؤكل فلا بأس كقشور البرتقال والتفاح والموز وما أشبه ذلك ؛ لأن هذا لا حرمة له في نفسه .

وأما ما يؤكل كبقايا الخبز والإدام وشبهه فإنه لا يلقى في الأماكن القذرة ، وإذا كان لا بد أن يلقى في الزبالة فليجعل له كيس خاص يوضع فيه حتى يعرف المنظفون أنه محترم". انتهى "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (6 / 205) .

والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/138341*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ما هي تجربتك مع بقايا الطعام الزائد؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وهنا أنقل لكم بعض التجارب:

1- " مايزيد من فائض الأطعمة، يحاول الاحتفاظ به إن كان جيداً أو يتصدق به على العمالة الوافدة
فهم يبذلون جهود كبيرة ورواتبهم قد تكون قليلة لا تفي بكل متطلباتهم
...وأضيف بالنسبة للخبز المجفف أن يتفق مع من يوصله للمزارع التي تُربى فيها الأغنام والأبقار فهو أفضل من أن يذهب في سلات المهملات".


2- "اطبخ بما يكفي اسرتي نوع واحد كل يوم وان بقي القليل منه اغلفه لليوم الثاني
وفي اليوم الثاني اقلل من كمية الطعام لانه يوجد طبق من الامس...
أما عند العزائم في رمضان فانني اوزع الطعام على المدعوين وهم عادة اقاربنا فلا حرج في ذلك...
وان حصل واصبح عندنا فتات كثير فببساطة اقليه واعمل فتوش او شوربة عدس لانها تحتاج خبز مقلي ...
مهم جدا تعويد الاطفال على احترام نعمة الله وعدم التكبر عن اكل بقايا الطعام في اليوم التالي لانها نعمة الله اولا...".


3- "التخلص منه يكون عن طريق إعطاء الخدم منه في وقت العزيمه وليس بعدها حتى لا يكون شي غير مرتب فـ كما تحبي لنفسك حبي لغيرك وبالذات هذه الفئه 
لو كان الوقت متأخر في الليل يمكن حفظه في علب في الفريزر وتوزيعه في الظهر وقت الغداء على العمال او عند محطات البنزين ".


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وأنقل لكم أيضا بعض التجارب:


4- " الافضل ان ربة المنزل تكون علي وعي عند عمل الواجبات بما يناسب حجم الاسرة فلا يفيض شئ
وان حدث فاما يتم توزيعة بطريقة مرتبة 
او يتم انتاج طبق جديد مثلا عندما تتبقي المعكرونة يمكن عمل بشاميل لها وستصبح طبق جديد يتقبله افراد الاسرة
ايضا الخبز المتبقي يتم تحميصة عمل تغميسه معه ويكون فطور او عشاء لذيذ
والمتبقي يوضع لدابة الارض لتاكل منه".


5- " ما يتبقى من فتات الخبز الافضل ان تقومي بطحنه ووضعه في الفريزر واستخدامه كبديل للبقسماط كلما احتجتي اليه ..
طريقة مجربة ورائعة جدا".


6- " أحياناً بعد ما يتم الطبخ أو القلي يتضح أن الطعام سيزيد فنرسل للأقارب أو الجيران ".


7- " الذي لايصلح للاستهلاك الادمي كبقايا الرز والخبز ضعيه بكرتون او سفره وبارض فاضيه ستجدين كم من كبده رطبه تقتات عليه
والمخابز ايضا تستقبل بقايا الخبز لان مربي البهائم عزكم الله يمرون عليهم دوريا لجمعه منهم "


8- " بالنسبة لي اذا زاد رز او فريكة او برغل اضعه كيس صغير واحطه على شباك المطبخ كي تاكله الطيور"*

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

نفع الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا()

رمضان على الأبواب وكلنا يحتاج هذه النصائح.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*الإسراف في الأكل والشرب في رمضان* 

السؤال :
ما رأيكم فيمن يكثر أنواع الطعام والحلويات في رمضان ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله 
الإسراف في كل شيء مذموم ومنهي عنه ، لا سيما في الطعام والشراب ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ ) الأعراف/31 . 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَا مَلأَ آدَمِيٌّ وِعَاءً شَرًّا  مِنْ بَطْنٍ ، بِحَسْبِ ابْنِ آدَمَ لُقَيْمَات يُقِمْنَ صُلْبَهُ ، فَإِنْ كَانَ لا مَحَالَةَ ، فَثُلُثٌ لِطَعَامِهِ ، وَثُلُثٌ  لِشَرَابِهِ ، وَثُلُثٌ لِنَفَسِهِ ) رواه الترمذي (2380) وابن ماجه (3349) . وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (1939) . 
والإسراف في الطعام والشراب فيه مفاسد كثيرة : 
منها : أن الإنسان كلما تنعم بالطيبات في الدنيا قَلَّ نصيبه في الآخرة . 
روى الحاكم عَنْ أَبِي جُحَيْفَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ شِبَعًا فِي الدُّنْيَا أَكْثَرُهُمْ جُوعًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) . 
ورواه ابن أبي الدنيا وزاد : فما أكل أبو جحيفة ملءَ بطنه حتى فارق الدنيا . 
صححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (342) . 
وقال عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه : والله إني لو شئت لكنت من ألينكم لباسا ،  وأطيبكم طعاما ، وأرَقِّكُم عيشا ، ولكني سمعت الله عز وجل عَيَّرَ قوما بأمر فعلوه فقال : ( أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَاتِكُمْ فِي  حَيَاتِكُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ  عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ ) الأحقاف / 20. حلية الأولياء (1/49) . 
ومنها : أن الإنسان ينشغل بذلك عن كثير من الطاعات ، كقراءة القرآن الكريم ، والتي ينبغي أن تكون هي الشغل الشاغل للمسلم في هذا الشهر الكريم ، كما كانت عادة السلف . 
فتجد المرأة تقضي جزءاً كبيرا من النهار في إعداد الطعام ، وجزءً كبيرا من الليل في إعداد الحلويات والمشروبات . 
ومنها : أن الإنسان إذا أكل كثيراً أصابه الكسل ، ونام كثيرا ، فيضيع على نفسه الأوقات . 
قال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله : إذا أردت أن يصح جسمك ويقل نومك أقلل من طعامك . 
ومنها : أن كثرة الأكل تورث غفلة القلب . 
قيل للإمام أحمد رحمه الله : هل يجد الرجل من قلبه رِقَّةً وهو شَبع ؟ قال : ما أرى . أي : ما أرى ذلك . 
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/11153

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أشكر أخواتي أم علي وأم أروى .
موضوع مهم يستحق النظر لما نعاني من زيادة من بقايا الطعام وخاصة مع الأطفال وفي العزائم .
اقتراحات موفقة جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجزاكِ مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*٩-* " *أما بقايا الدجاج نقوم بتقطيعها وتشويحها مع البصل والفلفل الأخضر وملح وفلفل، ويمكن عمل حشوة السمبوسك أو المعكرونة بها.*".

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *٩-* " *أما بقايا الدجاج نقوم بتقطيعها وتشويحها مع البصل والفلفل الأخضر وملح وفلفل، ويمكن عمل حشوة السمبوسك أو المعكرونة بها.*".


جُزيتِ خيرا حبيبتي الغالية أم علي .
ويمكن أيضا استغلال بقايا الدجاج  بهرس هذه البقايا مع بيضة وبقسماط وبقدونس وملح وفلفل لعمل كفتة الدجاج .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
وجزاكِ مثله،، طريقة مفيدة بارك الله فيك* 




> *10- ويمكن أيضا استغلال بقايا الدجاج  بهرس هذه البقايا مع بيضة وبقسماط وبقدونس وملح وفلفل لعمل كفتة الدجاج .*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي أم علي وأم رفيدة .
ومن الممكن أيضا الإستفادة من بقايا الدجاج بفرمها مع البصل والفلفل الألوان والملح والتوابل ووضعها في رغيف الخبز لعمل حوواشي الدجاج ... وبالهنا والعافية .. ابتسامة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

11- بقايا السمك المقلي يمكن تشويحه على النار مع طحينة وثوم وقطرات خل.
 12- 		وأيضا يمكن عمل كفتة سمك بهرس بقايا السمك بدون جلده مع بطاطس مسلوقة وملح وفلفل وتبليها بالبيض والبقسماط ثم حمريها .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 12- وأيضا يمكن عمل كفتة سمك بهرس بقايا السمك بدون جلده مع بطاطس مسلوقة وملح وفلفل وتبليها بالبيض والبقسماط ثم حمريها .



* كفتة السمك تكون مع سمك التونة فقط والله أعلم*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

لا عليك أم علي فالتجربة أم الإختراع ، لعلك تكتشفين أطعمة بمذاقات أخرى .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أضحك الله سنك أم أروى، ولكني نباتية لعل اكتشافاتي نباتية!!!
ولعل أسرتي تكتشف ما ذكرتي! وتغيير مذاق الكفتة عن طريق أم أروى فجزاكِ الله خيرا..*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *أضحك الله سنك أم أروى، ولكني نباتية لعل اكتشافاتي نباتية!!!
> *


نريد الاستفادة من هذه الإكتشافات لعلها تضيف جديدا في عالم الطهي .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كيفية الاستفادة من بقايا الكيك 
*
1. يخلط الكيك  في ماكنية الكبة ، يضاف الكاكاو، السكر والحليب ، يفرد على ورقة  زبدة ويشكل  على شكل اسطوانة يلف بورق الفويل، يوضع في الثلاجة أو  بالفريزر حتى تتماسك .
٢. يخرج من الفريزر، يفك من ورق الفويل ثم يقطع على شكل شرائح سميكة ويقدم .
٣. اما إذا كان بسكويت فيتم خلط المقادير باليد دون استخدام الكبة وتكمل باقي الخطوات كما سبق .*
*4.يمكن إضافة الأيس كريم أو شرائح الأناناس أو تجميلها بالكريم شانتيه ،
أوإضافة بعض المكسرات أو قطع فاكهة الطازجة أو قطع الفاكهة المجففة أو الزبيب أو جوز الهند ( حسب الرغبة )
 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> نريد الاستفادة من هذه الإكتشافات لعلها تضيف جديدا في عالم الطهي .


*أضحك الله سنك، بلى قد أضفت!! وإليك إحداها:

-ضعي التوست في البايركس ثم امسحي عليه بالمايونيز ثم ضعي عجة البيض بالمشروم ثم جبن شدر ثم طبقة توست أخرى ثم امسحي فوقه جبن كرفت المذاب بالزبدة ثم يوضع بالفرن.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *أضحك الله سنك، بلى قد أضفت!! وإليك إحداها:
> 
> -ضعي التوست في البايركس ثم امسحي عليه بالمايونيز ثم ضعي عجة البيض بالمشروم ثم جبن شدر ثم طبقة توست أخرى ثم امسحي فوقه جبن كرفت المذاب بالزبدة ثم يوضع بالفرن.*


ما شاء الله عليك شكلها شهية جدا ، وقد كنت أقوم بشئ من ذلك ولكن مع اختلاف بسيط .
أمسحه أيضا بجبن سائل مطبوخ وأضع عليه شرائح زيتون وفلفل ألوان وجبن رومي مبشور وجبن شيدر أو موزاريلا ثم يوضع عليه قطعة توست أخرى وضعيه بالفرن وبالهنا والعافية .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

[center]*
رائعة جزاكِ الله خيرا
**
قد تحدثنا عن التوست ونتخلص من أطرافه في هذه الوصفات،،
 فأطراف التوست يمكن استخدامها:**

**
13-** قطعي أطراف خبز التوست إلى مكعبات متوسطة الحجم، وافرديها في صينية خاصة بالفرن، وحمّريها على حرارة منخفضة حتى تكتسب لوناً ذهبياً وطعماً مقرمشاً، واتركيها حتى تبرد تماماً، ثمّ احتفظي بها في أكياس التفريز وضعيها في الفريزر لحين الاستخدام، ويمكنك استخدامها في الفتوش والسلطات المتنوعة وبعض أنواع الشوربات.
**
**14-** حمّصي أطراف التوست في الفرن حتى تتحمر واتركيها تبرد وقومي بطحنها ناعماً، ثم أضيفي بعض الأعشاب المجففة كالبقدونس والشبت والنعناع، وتبليه بقليل من الملح والتوابل التي ترغبين بها لتحصلي في النهاية على بقسماط جاهز لتغليف الدجاج والستيك، ويمكنك إضافة لمستك والنكهة التي ترغبين بها وتفضليها.*
 




منقول بتصرف بسيط

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بورك فيك أختي الغالية .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اﻹستفادة من بقايا الكيك 
 كُرات الكيك 
المكوّنات :
 أربعة أكواب من الكيك المفتّت.
 ربع كوب من القشطة. 
نصف كوب من سكّر البودرة. سكّر ملوّن للزّينة.
 نصف كوب من الشّوكولاتة الدّاكنة المُذابة.
 نصف كوب من الشّوكولاتة البيضاء المُذابة.

 طريقة التّحضير : 
ضعي الكيك المُفتّت في وعاءٍ كبير، ثمّ اخلطيه بالقشطة والسكّر، حتّى تحصلي على عجينة قابلة للتّشكيل.
 كوّري العجينة على شكل كُرات بحجم كرة الغولف. غلّفي كرات الكيك بالشّوكولاتة المُذابة سواءً الدّاكنة أو البيضاء، ثمّ غطّسيها بالسكّر الملوّن، وضعي كلّ حبّة فوق عودٍ خشبيّ صغير للتّقديم.

 ترايفل الكيك الشّهيّ
 المكوّنات :
 كوب من كيك الشّوكولاتة المفتّت.
 كوب من كيك الفانيلّا المفتّت. 
كوبان ونصف من الحليب.
 ملعقتان كبيرتان من النّشا.
 ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة من السكّر.
 صفار بيضة واحدة. 
ملعقة صغيرة من خلاصة الفانيلّا.
 للتّزيين: 
كوب من الكريمة المخفوقة. حبّات من الفراولة.

 طريقة التّحضير : 
اخلطي الحليب، وصفار البيض، والسكّر، والنّشا، وملعقة الفانيلّا في قدرٍ صغير على درجة حرارة متوسّطة، ثمّ استمرّي بتحريك المزيج حتّى تحصلي على صلصة كاسترد كريميّ وكثيف القوام. ارفعي القدر عن النّار ثمّ اتركيه حتّى يبرد.
 حضّري الأكواب التي ستقدّمي بها التّرايفل. ضعي ملعقةً كبيرةً من كيك الفانيلّا في قاع الأكواب، ثمّ ضعي كميّةً مناسبةً من الكاسترد حسب حجم الأكواب، ثمّ طبقةً من كيك الشّوكولاتة، وآخر طبقة من الكريمة المخفوقة.
 زيّني الأكواب بالفراولة. ضعي الأكواب في الثلّاجة لمدّة ساعة، ثمّ قدّمي الترايفل الشهيّ.
وبالهنا والعافية

----------

